# Dear expat teachers



## CSIGAVER (Nov 17, 2009)

Can you live on 13K AED + housing these days? Are some areas better to live in than others? What are your preferences? I hope you can share some of your experiences. :usa


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

Is there a relocation allowance? Do you have money for a car or would you take a loan? Will you be in Dubai or what city? Yes, some places are better than others but clarify the city. My wife teaches at Dubai Men's College and so I'm somewhat familiar with teacher packages.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

CSIGAVER said:


> Can you live on 13K AED + housing these days? Are some areas better to live in than others? What are your preferences? I hope you can share some of your experiences. :usa


It depends on what you expect. I earn a bit less than that, send half my salary home and live a comfortable life. On the other hand, I drive a reasonably cheap car, live (happily) in Al Qusais, cook a lot at home (and eat cheap, local take-aways) and only really go out once a week. I'm also married, so we have two incomes (my wife's is slightly lower than mine). But, providing you don't expect the world, 13k is a decent salary.


----------



## CSIGAVER (Nov 17, 2009)

vincetruong said:


> Is there a relocation allowance? Do you have money for a car or would you take a loan? Will you be in Dubai or what city? Yes, some places are better than others but clarify the city. My wife teaches at Dubai Men's College and so I'm somewhat familiar with teacher packages.



Thanks Vince, the package includes housing, medical, airfare, to and from Dubai. They did not mention anything about a car, or tuition for my teen child. I have heard good things about Dubai's Men's College.Have you heard anything about Raffles? Should one worry about the Dubai debt and the consequences? thanks a million for your help.


----------



## CSIGAVER (Nov 17, 2009)

Dannysigma said:


> It depends on what you expect. I earn a bit less than that, send half my salary home and live a comfortable life. On the other hand, I drive a reasonably cheap car, live (happily) in Al Qusais, cook a lot at home (and eat cheap, local take-aways) and only really go out once a week. I'm also married, so we have two incomes (my wife's is slightly lower than mine). But, providing you don't expect the world, 13k is a decent salary.



I would only one income and a child to raise. the package includes housing, medical airfare nothing mentioned about car or tuition. Should those be included?


----------



## mrbig (Sep 10, 2009)

yes they should.
Tuition for my 2 kids, 7yrold and 5 yrold
is 79,500aed a year.


----------



## Seven Seas (May 11, 2009)

Make sure tuition is included

up to 40,000 p.a should cover it


13000 isn't great but it isn't terrible either.

housing free..... that's a big cost.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

teacher packages don't usually include a car but I would definitely ask for education allowance. if there's not an education allowance, that could be expensive as others have mentioned.

Haven't heard anything about raffles.

DMC is great. What do you teach? Do you have a Master's? 

In terms of neighborhoods, a general rule is that as you move away from Deira/Bur Dubai (Old Dubai) things get more suburban and family friendly.


----------



## CSIGAVER (Nov 17, 2009)

vincetruong said:


> teacher packages don't usually include a car but I would definitely ask for education allowance. if there's not an education allowance, that could be expensive as others have mentioned.
> 
> Haven't heard anything about raffles.
> 
> ...


Hi Vince, thank you. I do have my Master's. I teach ESL and I am a Montessorian as well.


----------



## vincetruong (May 10, 2009)

My wife was just telling me that Raffles paid more than any other primary school she had considered.

If you'd like, send me your CV via email and I will fwd it to my wife to fwd to the dept chair.


----------

